# Safe sealant for enclosure



## Chewbecca (Jul 4, 2010)

What is a safe water-proof varnish we can apply to a wooden Tortoise enclosure?

Would something DIY aquarium enthusiasts use work?


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jul 5, 2010)

I know I have seen several ideas for sealants to waterproof enclosures on this forum...

Don't forget the old "shower curtain liner" idea from Yvonne...that's what I use, but then it's SO dry here in Colorado.

How's our teh Tortimus?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it was Chad who said he paints them with a water-proof paint. Maybe he'll come in here and repeat what he's said about it. In the meantime, I'll try to find his thread.

I was wrong...it was GBTortoises:

http://tortoiseforum.org/thread-15057.html


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jul 5, 2010)

This isn't a varnish, but I use linoleum and silicon. My russians are slowing tearing away and making holes in it, but I bet for a redfoot that it'd be pretty durable.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chewbecca said:


> What is a safe water-proof varnish we can apply to a wooden Tortoise enclosure?
> 
> Would something DIY aquarium enthusiasts use work?



For decoration/appearance- I would use any water-based poly. For waterproofing, I would not trust a brush-applied varnish, but if you are OK with some moisture issues, I would use the water-based polys there as well.

(opinion and some knowledge of hardware store stuff, but no real research behind this.)


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 6, 2010)

A good quality Alkyd-enamel water based paint. A semi-gloss or gloss finish is easier to wipe clean than other more dull finishes. I've used this type of paint for several years on my indoor enclosures and have only had to repaint them once. It holds up very well and is completely safe.


----------



## Chewbecca (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks, guys.

We're looking for a finish for the inside of the enclosure.
My husband would prefer NOT to use a liner of sorts on the inside for his moss (don't ask me why, he thinks it'll look sloppy), so he was wondering about a heavy duty, yet safe sealant to use for the inside.
Something thick enough that he'd have to basically puncture the finish for it to de-water proof it.
But it also has to be safe to use in a tortoise enclosure.


----------



## goReptiles (Jul 6, 2010)

This may sound silly, and I'm not sure how well it would work, but what about using plexiglass and sealing the edges with silicone. Sitting that inside the wood.


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 6, 2010)

Chewbecca said:


> Thanks, guys.
> 
> We're looking for a finish for the inside of the enclosure.
> My husband would prefer NOT to use a liner of sorts on the inside for his moss (don't ask me why, he thinks it'll look sloppy), so he was wondering about a heavy duty, yet safe sealant to use for the inside.
> ...



The problem is that wood changes- it swells and shrinks all of the time, so any thick sealant needs to change with it or it will crack and leak. 

To make your liner look better, just run a piece of trim woodwork along the top to cover the top edge.


----------



## Kristina (Jul 6, 2010)

As far as thick sealant, Parks SuperGlaze Epoxy Resin would be it. One pour is as thick as 100 coats. It is totally safe, even completely submerged in reef and freshwater tanks.

Home Depot carries it, I think I pay about $20 a box.


----------

